# how do you breed calciworms?



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

how do you breed calciworms?
is it the same as wax worms if so can they be put together


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

This might help- http://www.repticzone.com/forums/Worms-KeepingandBreeding/messages/629263.html

They're nothing like wax worms, they grow into flies and feed on waste rather than turning into moths and eating honey.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nile101 (Oct 22, 2010)

Gotta get a compost bin.


----------

